# Working trails Northern Ireland



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone per chance know of or could recommend a club for Working trials in Northern Ireland?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been really trying to think of someone who does WT in NI, and unfortunately can't think of anyone, sorry.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Everyone I know is in Eire where there is a robust WT community.


----------

